# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  TRY YOUR LUCK : Keeping Contest Mr. BEKKO and Miss BEKKO From No.1KoiJapan.

## limjohan

*ACARA : TRY YOUR LUCK : Keeping Contest Mr. BEKKO and Miss BEKKO From No.1Koi Japan.*
Acara ini adalah keep contest jenis ikan *BEKKO Tosai born 2014* yang diternakan oleh Oya koi farm,Japan.* Bersertifikat NARITA KOI FARM.*
Kelahiran tahun 2014, Kami telah memilih *45 ekor* ikan yang terbaik yang telah terseleksi dengan size rata-rata 15cm, yang belum diketahui jenis kelamin ikannya.


*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *15 Januari 2015 s/d 14 Oktober 2015*


*Hadiah:*
*Grand Champion : 9% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*
*Reserve Grand Champion : 6% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*
*Best Tategoi : 3% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*


*Mr. BEKKO : Voucher belanja Rp. 1,5jt di www.koipalace.net (hanya peserta yang membuktikan di video bahwa ikan adalah male).* 
*Miss. BEKKO : Voucher belanja Rp. 1,5jt di www.koipalace.net (hanya peserta yang membuktikan di video bahwa ikan adalah female).*


*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket  : Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta (Economy class). 650 usd*
*Lucky Draw : 10 Unitube 50cm seharga 600.000/pcs.*
* Ikan yg tidak dapat bertahan sampai akhir acara tetap diikutsertakan dalam lucky draw.*


*KOI-S : 10%* 


*Tiket/hadiah door prize tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakan, alias diperjual-belikan kepada orang lain.*
*Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh Koipalace hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama sama di NIIGATA* *Perjalanan 2015 - 2016*


*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 8.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 800.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.*
*Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit untuk semua ikan.*


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 17 Oktober 2015 oleh Oya atau Ryuki , dengan mengirimkan foto dan atau video ke : *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 20 Oktober 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 16 Oktober 2015 dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang : Sejak diposting - Kamis, 15 Januari 2015 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.


Pengiriman untuk jakarta : GRATIS 50.000, Pulau jawa dengan Herona atau Ki8 250.000.

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-2
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-3
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-4
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-5
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-6
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-7
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-8
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-9
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-10
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-11
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-12
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-13
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-14
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-15
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-16
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-17
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-18
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-19
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-20
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-21
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-22
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-23
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-24
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-25
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-26
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-27
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-28
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-29
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-30
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-31
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-32
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-33
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-34
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-35
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-36
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-37
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-38
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-39
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-40
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-41
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-42
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-43
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-44
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko


BK-45
 800
Mr.Bekko and Miss Bekko














Total
 36,000










GC Prize
 3,600
-



RGC Prize
 2,160
-



Best Tategoi
 1,080
-



Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-



Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-









10 pcs Unitube 50cm











*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 -
-

----------


## herrydragon

Wkwkwkwwkk mantappppp

----------


## herrydragon

1,3, 10 @800

----------


## rvidella

KOCAK!!!!!! braderrrrrrrr u make me laugh LOL hahahhahaa ngakak nih akuuuuuuu 
luciuuuuuu amat sih postingan nya wkwkwkwkwkwkwkw mr n mrs .... BEKKO!!!!!!

----------


## 9KOI

Hahahhahaha boss bro emang kreatip. Ikutan no 1 1jt no 23 800

----------


## koikulo

coba ahh...  32, 44  800 rb by Koikulo

----------


## J.S

bk.08 = 800rb

----------


## tomahawk

Maksudnya gimana ya bisa membuktikan Mr atau Miss?

----------


## hendrawb

no. 5 Rp. 800.000

----------


## limjohan

> KOCAK!!!!!! braderrrrrrrr u make me laugh LOL hahahhahaa ngakak nih akuuuuuuu 
> luciuuuuuu amat sih postingan nya wkwkwkwkwkwkwkw mr n mrs .... BEKKO!!!!!!



wkwkwkwkwkk.....ide tiba tiba, tiba tiba ide bro.....hahahahhhhhaaa

----------


## limjohan

> Hahahhahaha boss bro emang kreatip. Ikutan no 1 1jt no 23 800




hahahahaaa.......gw juga ketawanya ngakak bozz

----------


## limjohan

> Maksudnya gimana ya bisa membuktikan Mr atau Miss?


dibius, lalu dibalik, diperiksa, lihat anu nya broooooo......maka itu KC 10 BULAN. Semestinya sudah bisa ketahuan male or female, atau mungkin sebagian ikan masih belum pasti kelaminnya.

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 1,000
9KOI



BK-2
 800
Try your luck



BK-3
 800
HD



BK-4
 800
Try your luck



BK-5
 800
HENDRAWB



BK-6
 800
Try your luck



BK-7
 800
Try your luck



BK-8
 800
JS



BK-9
 800
Try your luck



BK-10
 800
HD



BK-11
 800
Try your luck



BK-12
 800
Try your luck



BK-13
 800
Try your luck



BK-14
 800
Try your luck



BK-15
 800
Try your luck



BK-16
 800
Try your luck



BK-17
 800
Try your luck



BK-18
 800
Try your luck



BK-19
 800
Try your luck



BK-20
 800
Try your luck



BK-21
 800
Try your luck



BK-22
 800
Try your luck



BK-23
 800
9KOI



BK-24
 800
Try your luck



BK-25
 800
Try your luck



BK-26
 800
Try your luck



BK-27
 800
Try your luck



BK-28
 800
Try your luck



BK-29
 800
Try your luck



BK-30
 800
Try your luck



BK-31
 800
Try your luck



BK-32
 800
KOIKULO



BK-33
 800
Try your luck



BK-34
 800
Try your luck



BK-35
 800
Try your luck



BK-36
 800
Try your luck



BK-37
 800
Try your luck



BK-38
 800
Try your luck



BK-39
 800
Try your luck



BK-40
 800
Try your luck



BK-41
 800
Try your luck



BK-42
 800
Try your luck



BK-43
 800
Try your luck



BK-44
 800
KOIKULO



BK-45
 800
Try your luck















Total
 36,200










GC Prize
 3,620
-



RGC Prize
 2,172
-



Best Tategoi
 1,086
-



Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-



Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-









10 pcs Unitube 50cm











*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 -
-

----------


## herrydragon

1 1100......

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

No.9 ;No.16 ; No.35 dan No. 38 @rp. 800 ribu um Lj.

----------


## epoe

*Om LJ,
Kalau baru pertama tawarnya 800rb tetapi kalau udah ada yang tawar, tambahin 100rb
Makasih Om ..................................*

----------


## Saung Koi

> Maksudnya gimana ya bisa membuktikan Mr atau Miss?


Divideo sambil dipencet x Om Tom...keluar Sperm ato gak

Saung Bekko perlu ikutan nich...yang mana yahhh...??
Hmmm...
Ato di bid semua aja ya...hahahahaha

----------


## Saung Koi

> *Om LJ,
> Kalau baru pertama tawarnya 800rb tetapi kalau udah ada yang tawar, tambahin 100rb
> Makasih Om ..................................*


Kayaknya Om Epoe mau GO sendiri nich...jika dapet 10 ekor itu semua

----------


## epoe

_Untuk Sementara posisinya begini :_

BK-1
1,200
epoe

BK-2
800
Try your luck

BK-3
800
HD

BK-4
800
Try your luck

BK-5
800
HENDRAWB

BK-6
800
Try your luck

BK-7
800
epoe

BK-8
800
JS

BK-9
800
RM Koi

BK-10
900
epoe

BK-11
800
Try your luck

BK-12
800
epoe

BK-13
800
Try your luck

BK-14
800
Try your luck

BK-15
800
Try your luck

BK-16
800
RM Koi

BK-17
800
Try your luck

BK-18
800
Try your luck

BK-19
800
Try your luck

BK-20
800
epoe

BK-21
800
Try your luck

BK-22
800
Try your luck

BK-23
800
9KOI

BK-24
800
Try your luck

BK-25
800
Try your luck

BK-26
800
Try your luck

BK-27
800
Try your luck

BK-28
800
Try your luck

BK-29
800
Try your luck

BK-30
800
epoe

BK-31
800
Try your luck

BK-32
800
KOIKULO

BK-33
800
Try your luck

BK-34
800
epoe

BK-35
800
RM Koi

BK-36
800
Try your luck

BK-37
800
Try your luck

BK-38
800
RM Koi

BK-39
800
Try your luck

BK-40
800
Try your luck

BK-41
800
Try your luck

BK-42
800
epoe

BK-43
800
epoe

BK-44
900
epoe

BK-45
800
Try your luck

----------


## epoe

*hehehe ......pengalaman Bekko KC Om Ludokoi ............................... dari kecil, sekarang sudah 35cm up .........jadi bagus banget !!!*

----------


## epoe

*Yang sy tawar diatas, 4 Female lainnya Male ............................ tapi peduli amat, yg penting bisa menang kontes !!!*

----------


## herrydragon

Wkwkwk mantap om Epoe

----------


## herrydragon

20 900 26 800

----------


## chemical05

2 pilihan da kena kabling om epoe..
hiks...hiks...
coba no. 41 aja deh...

----------


## limjohan

> No.9 ;No.16 ; No.35 dan No. 38 @rp. 800 ribu um Lj.


Makasih um

----------


## limjohan

> *Om LJ,
> Kalau baru pertama tawarnya 800rb tetapi kalau udah ada yang tawar, tambahin 100rb
> Makasih Om ..................................*


om Ep sudah lihat asli ikannya, putih puteh ya om, lebih cantik lihat langsung daripada fotone...suangat sehat....sudah minta makan trus ikannya.

----------


## limjohan

> Divideo sambil dipencet x Om Tom...keluar Sperm ato gak
> 
> Saung Bekko perlu ikutan nich...yang mana yahhh...??
> Hmmm...
> Ato di bid semua aja ya...hahahahaha



bid semua om, TULIS TAKE ALL.......tukar 1 grandmax ya om...haha

----------


## limjohan

> Wkwkwk mantap om Epoe



 :Popcorn:  hahahhaaa

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 1,200
EP



BK-2
 800
Try your luck



BK-3
 800
HD



BK-4
 800
Try your luck



BK-5
 800
HENDRAWB



BK-6
 800
Try your luck



BK-7
 800
EP



BK-8
 800
JS



BK-9
 800
RMKOI



BK-10
 900
EP



BK-11
 800
Try your luck



BK-12
 800
EP



BK-13
 800
Try your luck



BK-14
 800
Try your luck



BK-15
 800
Try your luck



BK-16
 800
RMKOI



BK-17
 800
Try your luck



BK-18
 800
Try your luck



BK-19
 800
Try your luck



BK-20
 900
HD



BK-21
 800
Try your luck



BK-22
 800
Try your luck



BK-23
 800
9KOI



BK-24
 800
Try your luck



BK-25
 800
Try your luck



BK-26
 800
HD



BK-27
 800
Try your luck



BK-28
 800
Try your luck



BK-29
 800
Try your luck



BK-30
 800
EP



BK-31
 800
Try your luck



BK-32
 800
KOIKULO



BK-33
 800
Try your luck



BK-34
 800
EP



BK-35
 800
RMKOI



BK-36
 800
Try your luck



BK-37
 800
Try your luck



BK-38
 800
RMKOI



BK-39
 800
Try your luck



BK-40
 800
Try your luck



BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05



BK-42
 800
EP



BK-43
 800
EP



BK-44
 900
EP



BK-45
 800
Try your luck





















Total
 36,700










GC Prize
 3,670
-



RGC Prize
 2,202
-



Best Tategoi
 1,101
-



Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-



Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-









10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,000
-









*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## Henkois77

Om LJ 

No 10  1000
No 11 800
No 13 800
No 21 800

thanks om

----------


## limjohan

> Om LJ 
> 
> No 10  1000
> No 11 800
> No 13 800
> No 21 800
> 
> thanks om


trima kasih um

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 1,200
EP



BK-2
 800
Try your luck



BK-3
 800
HD



BK-4
 800
Try your luck



BK-5
 800
HENDRAWB



BK-6
 800
Try your luck



BK-7
 800
EP



BK-8
 800
JS



BK-9
 800
RMKOI



BK-10
 1,000
HENKOIS77



BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-12
 800
EP



BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-14
 800
Try your luck



BK-15
 800
Try your luck



BK-16
 800
RMKOI



BK-17
 800
Try your luck



BK-18
 800
Try your luck



BK-19
 800
Try your luck



BK-20
 900
HD



BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-22
 800
Try your luck



BK-23
 800
9KOI



BK-24
 800
Try your luck



BK-25
 800
Try your luck



BK-26
 800
HD



BK-27
 800
Try your luck



BK-28
 800
Try your luck



BK-29
 800
Try your luck



BK-30
 800
EP



BK-31
 800
Try your luck



BK-32
 800
KOIKULO



BK-33
 800
Try your luck



BK-34
 800
EP



BK-35
 800
RMKOI



BK-36
 800
Try your luck



BK-37
 800
Try your luck



BK-38
 800
RMKOI



BK-39
 800
Try your luck



BK-40
 800
Try your luck



BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05



BK-42
 800
EP



BK-43
 800
EP



BK-44
 900
EP



BK-45
 800
Try your luck





















Total
 36,800










GC Prize
 3,680
-



RGC Prize
 2,208
-



Best Tategoi
 1,104
-



Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-



Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-









10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,000
-









*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## epoe

*hiiiiksss, tinggal lapan ..........!!!*

----------


## jimmy 007

Pertamax: Beko no. 6 dan 33...

----------


## toldhe

26 900
44 1000

----------


## tomahawk

> Divideo sambil dipencet x Om Tom...keluar Sperm ato gak
> 
> Saung Bekko perlu ikutan nich...yang mana yahhh...??
> Hmmm...
> Ato di bid semua aja ya...hahahahaha


hahaha pertama aku pikir asal male dapet vocer, female dapet vocer juga om luk
Eee ternyata maksudnya male champion n female champion

----------


## tomahawk

Iseng dah no 22 om

----------


## koesmay

haha...sumpah lucu banget nama kontesnya....kayak Abeng None Jakarta aja

----------


## limjohan

> *hiiiiksss, tinggal lapan ..........!!!*


masih ada 20 om EP...

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 1,200
EP



BK-2
 800
Try your luck



BK-3
 800
HD



BK-4
 800
Try your luck



BK-5
 800
HENDRAWB



BK-6
 800
JIMMY007



BK-7
 800
EP



BK-8
 800
JS



BK-9
 800
RMKOI



BK-10
 1,000
HENKOIS77



BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-12
 800
EP



BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-14
 800
Try your luck



BK-15
 800
Try your luck



BK-16
 800
RMKOI



BK-17
 800
Try your luck



BK-18
 800
Try your luck



BK-19
 800
Try your luck



BK-20
 900
HD



BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK



BK-23
 800
9KOI



BK-24
 800
Try your luck



BK-25
 800
Try your luck



BK-26
 900
TOLDHE



BK-27
 800
Try your luck



BK-28
 800
Try your luck



BK-29
 800
Try your luck



BK-30
 800
EP



BK-31
 800
Try your luck



BK-32
 800
KOIKULO



BK-33
 800
JIMMY007



BK-34
 800
EP



BK-35
 800
RMKOI



BK-36
 800
Try your luck



BK-37
 800
Try your luck



BK-38
 800
RMKOI



BK-39
 800
Try your luck



BK-40
 800
Try your luck



BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05



BK-42
 800
EP



BK-43
 800
EP



BK-44
 1,000
TOLDHE



BK-45
 800
Try your luck





















Total
 37,000










GC Prize
 3,700
-



RGC Prize
 2,220
-



Best Tategoi
 1,110
-



Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-



Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-









10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,000
-









*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## Henkois77

No 36 -  800

----------


## Saung Koi

BK - 45 : 800rb

----------


## limjohan

> BK - 45 : 800rb






> No 36 - 800


 :Thumb:  RAJA BEKKO

----------


## Saung Koi

> RAJA BEKKO


Daripada kosong, kasian ikannya bro...tak bawa ke Bandung ae lah

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 1,200
EP


BK-2
 800
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
Try your luck


BK-5
 800
HENDRAWB


BK-6
 800
JIMMY007


BK-7
 800
EP


BK-8
 800
JS


BK-9
 800
RMKOI


BK-10
 1,000
HENKOIS77


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 800
Try your luck


BK-15
 800
Try your luck


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
Try your luck


BK-18
 800
Try your luck


BK-19
 800
Try your luck


BK-20
 900
HD


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 800
9KOI


BK-24
 800
Try your luck


BK-25
 800
Try your luck


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
Try your luck


BK-28
 800
Try your luck


BK-29
 800
Try your luck


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
Try your luck


BK-32
 800
KOIKULO


BK-33
 800
JIMMY007


BK-34
 800
EP


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
Try your luck


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 800
Try your luck


BK-40
 800
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,000
TOLDHE


BK-45
 800
SAUNGKOI

















Total
 37,000








GC Prize
 3,700
-


RGC Prize
 2,220
-


Best Tategoi
 1,110
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,000
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## limjohan

> Daripada kosong, kasian ikannya bro...tak bawa ke Bandung ae lah



Masih banyak yg kosong.....ikut aee....lah

----------


## Saung Koi

> Masih banyak yg kosong.....ikut aee....lah


Kalo yang kosong tak isi semua...berarti kemungkinan 40% bisa dapet Ticket nich...hmmm...

----------


## limjohan

> Kalo yang kosong tak isi semua...berarti kemungkinan 40% bisa dapet Ticket nich...hmmm...



Good answer uncle.....mainkannnn dung um....., kemungkinan 41%

----------


## mawardi

N0..1=1.3jt......no.....7=900 ribu....no....28=800ribu

----------


## herrydragon

32 900.....

----------


## toldhe

5 900
10 1100

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Good answer uncle.....mainkannnn dung um....., kemungkinan 41%


Apalagi kalau yg masih kosong diborong semua,... Artinya malah kesempatan 60%😀

----------


## limjohan

Selamat pagi


BK-1
 1,300
mawardi


BK-2
 800
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
Try your luck


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
JIMMY007


BK-7
 900
mawardi


BK-8
 800
JS


BK-9
 800
RMKOI


BK-10
 1,100
toldhe


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 800
Try your luck


BK-15
 800
Try your luck


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
Try your luck


BK-18
 800
Try your luck


BK-19
 800
Try your luck


BK-20
 900
HD


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 800
9KOI


BK-24
 800
Try your luck


BK-25
 800
Try your luck


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
Try your luck


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
Try your luck


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
Try your luck


BK-32
 900
hd


BK-33
 800
JIMMY007


BK-34
 800
EP


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
Try your luck


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 800
Try your luck


BK-40
 800
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,000
TOLDHE


BK-45
 800
SAUNGKOI

















Total
 37,500








GC Prize
 3,750
-


RGC Prize
 2,250
-


Best Tategoi
 1,125
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,000
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## koikulo

BK-04 800 by koikulo

----------


## wen

no 7 & 20 @ 1.5jt

----------


## hendrawb

15 Rp, 800.000

----------


## limjohan

> no 7 & 20 @ 1.5jt


i love your stlye... :Thumb:

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 1,300
mawardi


BK-2
 800
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
JIMMY007


BK-7
 1,500
wen


BK-8
 800
JS


BK-9
 800
RMKOI


BK-10
 1,100
toldhe


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 800
Try your luck


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
Try your luck


BK-18
 800
Try your luck


BK-19
 800
Try your luck


BK-20
 1,500
wen


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 800
9KOI


BK-24
 800
Try your luck


BK-25
 800
Try your luck


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
Try your luck


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
Try your luck


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
Try your luck


BK-32
 900
hd


BK-33
 800
JIMMY007


BK-34
 800
EP


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
Try your luck


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 800
Try your luck


BK-40
 800
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,000
TOLDHE


BK-45
 800
SAUNGKOI

















Total
 38,700








GC Prize
 3,870
-


RGC Prize
 2,322
-


Best Tategoi
 1,161
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,000
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## limjohan

*ACARA : TRY YOUR LUCK : Keeping Contest Mr. BEKKO and Miss BEKKO From No.1Koi Japan.*
Acara ini adalah keep contest jenis ikan *BEKKO Tosai born 2014* yang diternakan oleh Oya koi farm,Japan.* Bersertifikat NARITA KOI FARM.*
Kelahiran tahun 2014, Kami telah memilih *45 ekor* ikan yang terbaik yang telah terseleksi dengan size rata-rata 15cm, yang belum diketahui jenis kelamin ikannya.


*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *15 Januari 2015 s/d 14 Oktober 2015*


*Hadiah:*
•*Grand Champion : 9% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*
•*Reserve Grand Champion : 6% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*
•*Best Tategoi : 3% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*


•*Mr. BEKKO : Voucher belanja Rp. 1,5jt di www.koipalace.net (hanya peserta yang membuktikan di video bahwa ikan adalah male).* 
•*Miss. BEKKO : Voucher belanja Rp. 1,5jt di www.koipalace.net (hanya peserta yang membuktikan di video bahwa ikan adalah female).*


•*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket  : Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta (Economy class). 650 usd*
•*Lucky Draw : 10 Unitube 50cm seharga 600.000/pcs.*
* Ikan yg tidak dapat bertahan sampai akhir acara tetap diikutsertakan dalam lucky draw.*


•*KOI-S : 10%* 


*Tiket/hadiah door prize tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakan, alias diperjual-belikan kepada orang lain.*
*Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh Koipalace hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama sama di NIIGATA* *Perjalanan 2015 - 2016*


*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 8.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 800.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.*
*Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit untuk semua ikan.*


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 17 Oktober 2015 oleh Oya atau Ryuki , dengan mengirimkan foto dan atau video ke : *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 20 Oktober 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 16 Oktober 2015 dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang : Sejak diposting - Kamis, 15 Januari 2015 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.


Pengiriman untuk jakarta : GRATIS 50.000, Pulau jawa dengan Herona atau Ki8 250.000.

----------


## epoe

_hiiikssss tinggal 5 ekor ???? ......................................._

----------


## epoe

*Udah ya, ......jangan ditimpa lagi ..................................................  kan yang lain masih banyak !!!*

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Saya nambah no. 19 ya um LJ.

----------


## hendrawb

no. 18 Rp. 800.000

----------


## limjohan

> *Udah ya, ......jangan ditimpa lagi ..................................................  kan yang lain masih banyak !!!*



*om EP bid yg lain lagi dong, biar tetep jadi 10 om....*

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 1,300
mawardi


BK-2
 800
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
JIMMY007


BK-7
 1,500
wen


BK-8
 800
JS


BK-9
 800
RMKOI


BK-10
 1,100
toldhe


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 800
Try your luck


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
Try your luck


BK-18
 800
hendrawb


BK-19
 800
rmkoi


BK-20
 1,500
wen


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 800
9KOI


BK-24
 800
Try your luck


BK-25
 800
Try your luck


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
Try your luck


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
Try your luck


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
Try your luck


BK-32
 900
hd


BK-33
 800
JIMMY007


BK-34
 800
EP


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
Try your luck


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 800
Try your luck


BK-40
 800
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,000
TOLDHE


BK-45
 800
SAUNGKOI

















Total
 38,700








GC Prize
 3,870
-


RGC Prize
 2,322
-


Best Tategoi
 1,161
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,000
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *om EP bid yg lain lagi dong, biar tetep jadi 10 om....*


Om LJ lagi main salju yaaaaa ??

----------


## limjohan

> Om LJ lagi main salju yaaaaa ??


kok tau um? bisa ngeramal ya om....hebat banget om DL, om DL ikutan dungggg.....plissss, biar bisa main salju

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kok tau um? bisa ngeramal ya om....hebat banget om DL, om DL ikutan dungggg.....plissss, biar bisa main salju


saya lihat dari foto satelit om... kelacak GPS nya... hahahahaha... aku ga kuat dingin ommm.. demen yg anget2

----------


## limjohan

> saya lihat dari foto satelit om... kelacak GPS nya... hahahahaha... aku ga kuat dingin ommm.. demen yg anget2



kerennnn om.....anget anget asikkk om

----------


## baruna02

Bina no 29

----------


## chemical05

Geseran dikit ya om JS n om Epoe....
no. 8 : 900
no. 34 : 900

----------


## Henkois77

No 23 900 ya om

----------


## epoe

Yang kurang laku ini ya .....

----------


## epoe

_Ya udah pilih ini aja ya .........................._




*Ini ada sertinya ya Om LJ ???? ...............................*

----------


## epoe

_Untuk Sementara list-nya ini :_

BK-1
1,300
mawardi

BK-2
800
Try your luck

BK-3
800
HD

BK-4
800
koikulo

BK-5
900
toldhe

BK-6
800
JIMMY007

BK-7
1,500
wen

BK-8
900
CHEMICAL05

BK-9
800
RMKOI

BK-10
1,100
toldhe

BK-11
800
HENKOIS77

BK-12
800
EP

BK-13
800
HENKOIS77

BK-14
800
Try your luck

BK-15
800
hendrawb

BK-16
800
RMKOI

BK-17
800
Try your luck

BK-18
800
hendrawb

BK-19
800
rmkoi

BK-20
1,500
wen

BK-21
800
HENKOIS77

BK-22
800
TOMAHAWK

BK-23
900
HENKOIS77

BK-24
800
*ep*

BK-25
800
Try your luck

BK-26
900
TOLDHE

BK-27
800
Try your luck

BK-28
800
mawardi

BK-29
800
*ep*

BK-30
800
EP

BK-31
800
Try your luck

BK-32
900
hd

BK-33
800
JIMMY007

BK-34
900
CHEMICAL05

BK-35
800
RMKOI

BK-36
800
HENKOIS77

BK-37
800
*ep*

BK-38
800
RMKOI

BK-39
800
Try your luck

BK-40
800
Try your luck

BK-41
800
CHEMICAL05

BK-42
800
EP

BK-43
800
EP

BK-44
1,000
TOLDHE

BK-45
800
SAUNGKOI

----------


## epoe

*Yang ini bisa GC dan Runner Up .....................
*

----------


## limjohan

selamat pagi 

BK-1
 1,300
mawardi


BK-2
 800
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
JIMMY007


BK-7
 1,500
wen


BK-8
 900
chemical


BK-9
 800
RMKOI


BK-10
 1,100
toldhe


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 800
Try your luck


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
Try your luck


BK-18
 800
hendrawb


BK-19
 800
rmkoi


BK-20
 1,500
wen


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 900
henkois77


BK-24
 800
ep


BK-25
 800
Try your luck


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
Try your luck


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
baruna02


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
Try your luck


BK-32
 900
hd


BK-33
 800
JIMMY007


BK-34
 900
chemical


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
ep


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 800
Try your luck


BK-40
 800
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,000
TOLDHE


BK-45
 800
SAUNGKOI

















Total
 39,000








GC Prize
 3,900
-


RGC Prize
 2,340
-


Best Tategoi
 1,170
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,000
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## herrydragon

14, 17 @800

----------


## victor

BK-31 800 

sepertinya female nehhh.....

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 1,300
mawardi


BK-2
 800
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
JIMMY007


BK-7
 1,500
wen


BK-8
 900
chemical


BK-9
 800
RMKOI


BK-10
 1,100
toldhe


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 800
hd


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
hd


BK-18
 800
hendrawb


BK-19
 800
rmkoi


BK-20
 1,500
wen


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 900
henkois77


BK-24
 800
ep


BK-25
 800
Try your luck


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
Try your luck


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
baruna02


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
victor peh


BK-32
 900
hd


BK-33
 800
JIMMY007


BK-34
 900
chemical


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
ep


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 800
Try your luck


BK-40
 800
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,000
TOLDHE


BK-45
 800
SAUNGKOI

















Total
 39,000








GC Prize
 3,900
-


RGC Prize
 2,340
-


Best Tategoi
 1,170
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,000
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## 9KOI

No 1 1,5jt boss

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 1,500
9koi


BK-2
 800
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
JIMMY007


BK-7
 1,500
wen


BK-8
 900
chemical


BK-9
 800
RMKOI


BK-10
 1,100
toldhe


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 800
hd


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
hd


BK-18
 800
hendrawb


BK-19
 800
rmkoi


BK-20
 1,500
wen


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 900
henkois77


BK-24
 800
ep


BK-25
 800
Try your luck


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
Try your luck


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
baruna02


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
victor peh


BK-32
 900
hd


BK-33
 800
JIMMY007


BK-34
 900
chemical


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
ep


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 800
Try your luck


BK-40
 800
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,000
TOLDHE


BK-45
 800
SAUNGKOI

















Total
 39,200








GC Prize
 3,920
-


RGC Prize
 2,352
-


Best Tategoi
 1,176
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,000
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## limjohan

*ACARA : TRY YOUR LUCK : Keeping Contest Mr. BEKKO and Miss BEKKO From No.1Koi Japan.*
Acara ini adalah keep contest jenis ikan *BEKKO Tosai born 2014* yang diternakan oleh Oya koi farm,Japan.* Bersertifikat NARITA KOI FARM.*
Kelahiran tahun 2014, Kami telah memilih *45 ekor* ikan yang terbaik yang telah terseleksi dengan size rata-rata 15cm, yang belum diketahui jenis kelamin ikannya.


*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *15 Januari 2015 s/d 14 Oktober 2015*


*Hadiah:*
•*Grand Champion : 9% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*
•*Reserve Grand Champion : 6% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*
•*Best Tategoi : 3% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*


•*Mr. BEKKO : Voucher belanja Rp. 1,5jt di www.koipalace.net (hanya peserta yang membuktikan di video bahwa ikan adalah male).* 
•*Miss. BEKKO : Voucher belanja Rp. 1,5jt di www.koipalace.net (hanya peserta yang membuktikan di video bahwa ikan adalah female).*


•*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket  : Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta (Economy class). 650 usd*
•*Lucky Draw : 10 Unitube 50cm seharga 600.000/pcs.*
* Ikan yg tidak dapat bertahan sampai akhir acara tetap diikutsertakan dalam lucky draw.*


•*KOI-S : 10%* 


*Tiket/hadiah door prize tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakan, alias diperjual-belikan kepada orang lain.*
*Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh Koipalace hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama sama di NIIGATA* *Perjalanan 2015 - 2016*


*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 8.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 800.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.*
*Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit untuk semua ikan.*


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 17 Oktober 2015 oleh Oya atau Ryuki , dengan mengirimkan foto dan atau video ke : *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 20 Oktober 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 16 Oktober 2015 dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang : Sejak diposting - Kamis, 15 Januari 2015 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.


Pengiriman untuk jakarta : GRATIS 50.000, Pulau jawa dengan Herona atau Ki8 250.000.

----------


## zieco

Bk32. 1jt by zieco

----------


## limjohan

selamat pagi


BK-1
 1,500
9koi


BK-2
 800
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
JIMMY007


BK-7
 1,500
wen


BK-8
 900
chemical


BK-9
 800
RMKOI


BK-10
 1,100
toldhe


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 800
hd


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
hd


BK-18
 800
hendrawb


BK-19
 800
rmkoi


BK-20
 1,500
wen


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 900
henkois77


BK-24
 800
ep


BK-25
 800
Try your luck


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
Try your luck


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
baruna02


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
victor peh


BK-32
 1,000
zieco


BK-33
 800
JIMMY007


BK-34
 900
chemical


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
ep


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 800
Try your luck


BK-40
 800
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,000
TOLDHE


BK-45
 800
SAUNGKOI

















Total
 39,300








GC Prize
 3,930
-


RGC Prize
 2,358
-


Best Tategoi
 1,179
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,000
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## hxsutanto

No 8 di 1jt

----------


## epoe

*aman ............................hehehe. !!!!*

----------


## epoe

_Sesuai Urutan Bid dr yang paling besar : _ 

_BK-1
_
_1,500_
9koi

_BK-7_
_1,500
_
wen

_BK-20_
_1,500_
wen

_BK-10_
_1,100_
toldhe

_BK-8_
_          1,000_ 
HX Sutanto

_BK-32_
_1,000_
zieco

_BK-44_
_1,000_
TOLDHE

_BK-5_
_900_
toldhe

_BK-23_
_900_
henkois77

_BK-26_
_900_
TOLDHE

_BK-34_
_900_
chemical

_BK-2_
_800_
Try your luck

_BK-3_
_800_
HD

_BK-4_
_800_
koikulo

_BK-6_
_800_
JIMMY007

_BK-9_
_800_
RMKOI

_BK-11_
_800_
HENKOIS77

_BK-12_
_800_
EP

_BK-13_
_800_
HENKOIS77

_BK-14_
_800_
hd

_BK-15_
_800_
hendrawb

_BK-16_
_800_
RMKOI

_BK-17_
_800_
hd

_BK-18_
_800_
hendrawb

_BK-19_
_800_
rmkoi

_BK-21_
_800_
HENKOIS77

_BK-22_
_800_
TOMAHAWK

_BK-24_
_800_
ep

_BK-25_
_800_
Try your luck

_BK-27_
_800_
Try your luck

_BK-28_
_800_
mawardi

_BK-29_
_800_
baruna02

_BK-30_
_800_
EP

_BK-31_
_800_
victor peh

_BK-33_
_800_
JIMMY007

_BK-35_
_800_
RMKOI

_BK-36_
_800_
HENKOIS77

_BK-37_
_800_
ep

_BK-38_
_800_
RMKOI

_BK-39_
_800_
Try your luck

_BK-40_
_800_
Try your luck

_BK-41_
_800_
CHEMICAL05

_BK-42_
_800_
EP

_BK-43_
_800_
EP

_BK-45_
_800_
SAUNGKOI

----------


## abe

Permisi Om Epoe, Bagi saya 1 ya. Peace...

24 900rb Abe

----------


## limjohan

selamat pagi

----------


## limjohan

*ACARA : TRY YOUR LUCK : Keeping Contest Mr. BEKKO and Miss BEKKO From No.1Koi Japan.*
Acara ini adalah keep contest jenis ikan *BEKKO Tosai born 2014* yang diternakan oleh Oya koi farm,Japan.* Bersertifikat NARITA KOI FARM.*
Kelahiran tahun 2014, Kami telah memilih *45 ekor* ikan yang terbaik yang telah terseleksi dengan size rata-rata 15cm, yang belum diketahui jenis kelamin ikannya.


*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *15 Januari 2015 s/d 14 Oktober 2015*


*Hadiah:*
•*Grand Champion : 9% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*
•*Reserve Grand Champion : 6% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*
•*Best Tategoi : 3% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*


•*Mr. BEKKO : Voucher belanja Rp. 1,5jt di www.koipalace.net (hanya peserta yang membuktikan di video bahwa ikan adalah male).* 
•*Miss. BEKKO : Voucher belanja Rp. 1,5jt di www.koipalace.net (hanya peserta yang membuktikan di video bahwa ikan adalah female).*


•*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket  : Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta (Economy class). 650 usd*
•*Lucky Draw : 10 Unitube 50cm seharga 600.000/pcs.*
* Ikan yg tidak dapat bertahan sampai akhir acara tetap diikutsertakan dalam lucky draw.*


•*KOI-S : 10%* 


*Tiket/hadiah door prize tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakan, alias diperjual-belikan kepada orang lain.*
*Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh Koipalace hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama sama di NIIGATA* *Perjalanan 2015 - 2016*


*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 8.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 800.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.*
*Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit untuk semua ikan.*


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 17 Oktober 2015 oleh Oya atau Ryuki , dengan mengirimkan foto dan atau video ke : *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 20 Oktober 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 16 Oktober 2015 dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang : Sejak diposting - Kamis, 15 Januari 2015 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.


Pengiriman untuk jakarta : GRATIS 50.000, Pulau jawa dengan Herona atau Ki8 250.000.

----------


## asnanto

> No 8 di 1jt


Hehehehe....ikut juga bro

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 1,500
9koi


BK-2
 800
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
JIMMY007


BK-7
 1,500
wen


BK-8
 1,000
hxsutanto


BK-9
 800
RMKOI


BK-10
 1,100
toldhe


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 800
hd


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
hd


BK-18
 800
hendrawb


BK-19
 800
rmkoi


BK-20
 1,500
wen


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 900
henkois77


BK-24
 900
abe


BK-25
 800
Try your luck


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
Try your luck


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
baruna02


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
victor peh


BK-32
 1,000
zieco


BK-33
 800
JIMMY007


BK-34
 900
chemical


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
ep


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 800
Try your luck


BK-40
 800
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,000
TOLDHE


BK-45
 800
SAUNGKOI

















Total
 39,500








GC Prize
 3,950
-


RGC Prize
 2,370
-


Best Tategoi
 1,185
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,000
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## limjohan

http://www.koipalace.net/product/82/...CRO/?o=default

10 pcs doorprize. @650,000,-

----------


## herrydragon

20 1600, 32 1100

----------


## herrydragon

1 1600......

----------


## Acp007

No 8 - 1,100 (Sorry Om Hx, gebuk tetangga sendiri)
No 44 - 1,100

----------


## limjohan

hari terakhir

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 1,600
hd


BK-2
 800
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
JIMMY007


BK-7
 1,500
wen


BK-8
 1,100
acp007


BK-9
 800
RMKOI


BK-10
 1,100
toldhe


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 800
hd


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
hd


BK-18
 800
hendrawb


BK-19
 800
rmkoi


BK-20
 1,600
hd


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 900
henkois77


BK-24
 900
abe


BK-25
 800
Try your luck


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
Try your luck


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
baruna02


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
victor peh


BK-32
 1,100
hd


BK-33
 800
JIMMY007


BK-34
 900
chemical


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
ep


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 800
Try your luck


BK-40
 800
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,100
acp007


BK-45
 800
SAUNGKOI

















Total
 40,000








GC Prize
 4,000
-


RGC Prize
 2,400
-


Best Tategoi
 1,200
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,500
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## hxsutanto

> Hehehehe....ikut juga bro


   baru ikut udah ditiban ....

----------


## hxsutanto

> No 8 - 1,100 (Sorry Om Hx, gebuk tetangga sendiri)
> No 44 - 1,100


   gpp bro hehehe

----------


## suryaman

maap om acp 
no.8 - 1,200

----------


## suryaman

no. 23

1jt

----------


## Ady

no.9 - 900

----------


## mawardi

Bk 1=1.6 jt.......bk 7=1.6jt

----------


## J.S

bk.45 = 900rb

----------


## Acp007

> maap om acp 
> no.8 - 1,200


Jegerrr!!! No 8 - 1,300!!!

----------


## wen

No.7 1,8jt  &  no.25 800rb

----------


## limjohan

hari ini jam 8 berakhir ya.....
, ...

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 1,600
hd



BK-2
 800
Try your luck



BK-3
 800
HD



BK-4
 800
koikulo



BK-5
 900
toldhe



BK-6
 800
JIMMY007



BK-7
 1,800
wen



BK-8
 1,300
acp007



BK-9
 900
ady



BK-10
 1,100
toldhe



BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-12
 800
EP



BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-14
 800
hd



BK-15
 800
hendrawb



BK-16
 800
RMKOI



BK-17
 800
hd



BK-18
 800
hendrawb



BK-19
 800
rmkoi



BK-20
 1,600
hd



BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK



BK-23
 1,000
suryaman



BK-24
 900
abe



BK-25
 800
wen



BK-26
 900
TOLDHE



BK-27
 800
Try your luck



BK-28
 800
mawardi



BK-29
 800
baruna02



BK-30
 800
EP



BK-31
 800
victor peh



BK-32
 1,100
hd



BK-33
 800
JIMMY007



BK-34
 900
chemical



BK-35
 800
RMKOI



BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-37
 800
ep



BK-38
 800
RMKOI



BK-39
 800
Try your luck



BK-40
 800
Try your luck



BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05



BK-42
 800
EP



BK-43
 800
EP



BK-44
 1,100
acp007



BK-45
 900
js





















Total
 40,800










GC Prize
 4,080
-



RGC Prize
 2,448
-



Best Tategoi
 1,224
-



Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-



Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-









10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,500
-









*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## limjohan

i jam lagi.


BK-1
 1,600
hd


BK-2
 800
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
JIMMY007


BK-7
 1,800
wen


BK-8
 1,300
acp007


BK-9
 900
ady


BK-10
 1,100
toldhe


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 800
hd


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
hd


BK-18
 800
hendrawb


BK-19
 800
rmkoi


BK-20
 1,600
hd


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 1,000
suryaman


BK-24
 900
abe


BK-25
 800
wen


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
Try your luck


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
baruna02


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
victor peh


BK-32
 1,100
hd


BK-33
 800
JIMMY007


BK-34
 900
chemical


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
ep


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 800
Try your luck


BK-40
 800
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,100
acp007


BK-45
 900
js

















Total
 40,800








GC Prize
 3,672
-


RGC Prize
 2,448
-


Best Tategoi
 1,224
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,500
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## limjohan

*ACARA : TRY YOUR LUCK : Keeping Contest Mr. BEKKO and Miss BEKKO From No.1Koi Japan.*
Acara ini adalah keep contest jenis ikan *BEKKO Tosai born 2014* yang diternakan oleh Oya koi farm,Japan.* Bersertifikat NARITA KOI FARM.*
Kelahiran tahun 2014, Kami telah memilih *45 ekor* ikan yang terbaik yang telah terseleksi dengan size rata-rata 15cm, yang belum diketahui jenis kelamin ikannya.


*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *15 Januari 2015 s/d 14 Oktober 2015*


*Hadiah:*
•*Grand Champion : 9% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*
•*Reserve Grand Champion : 6% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*
•*Best Tategoi : 3% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*


•*Mr. BEKKO : Voucher belanja Rp. 1,5jt di www.koipalace.net (hanya peserta yang membuktikan di video bahwa ikan adalah male).* 
•*Miss. BEKKO : Voucher belanja Rp. 1,5jt di www.koipalace.net (hanya peserta yang membuktikan di video bahwa ikan adalah female).*


•*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket  : Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta (Economy class). 650 usd*
•*Lucky Draw : 10 Unitube 50cm seharga 600.000/pcs.*
* Ikan yg tidak dapat bertahan sampai akhir acara tetap diikutsertakan dalam lucky draw.*


•*KOI-S : 10%* 


*Tiket/hadiah door prize tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakan, alias diperjual-belikan kepada orang lain.*
*Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh Koipalace hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama sama di NIIGATA* *Perjalanan 2015 - 2016*


*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 8.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 800.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.*
*Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit untuk semua ikan.*


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 17 Oktober 2015 oleh Oya atau Ryuki , dengan mengirimkan foto dan atau video ke : *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 20 Oktober 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 16 Oktober 2015 dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang : Sejak diposting - Kamis, 15 Januari 2015 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.


Pengiriman untuk jakarta : GRATIS 50.000, Pulau jawa dengan Herona atau Ki8 250.000.

----------


## limjohan

*ACARA : TRY YOUR LUCK : Keeping Contest Mr. BEKKO and Miss BEKKO From No.1Koi Japan.*
Acara ini adalah keep contest jenis ikan *BEKKO Tosai born 2014* yang diternakan oleh Oya koi farm,Japan.* Bersertifikat NARITA KOI FARM.*
Kelahiran tahun 2014, Kami telah memilih *45 ekor* ikan yang terbaik yang telah terseleksi dengan size rata-rata 15cm, yang belum diketahui jenis kelamin ikannya.


*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *15 Januari 2015 s/d 14 Oktober 2015*


*Hadiah:*
*Grand Champion : 9% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*
*Reserve Grand Champion : 6% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*
*Best Tategoi : 3% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini.*


*Mr. BEKKO : Voucher belanja Rp. 1,5jt di www.koipalace.net (hanya peserta yang membuktikan di video bahwa ikan adalah male).* 
*Miss. BEKKO : Voucher belanja Rp. 1,5jt di www.koipalace.net (hanya peserta yang membuktikan di video bahwa ikan adalah female).*


*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket  : Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta (Economy class). 650 usd*
*Lucky Draw : 10 Unitube 50cm seharga 600.000/pcs.*
* Ikan yg tidak dapat bertahan sampai akhir acara tetap diikutsertakan dalam lucky draw.*


*KOI-S : 10%* 


*Tiket/hadiah door prize tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakan, alias diperjual-belikan kepada orang lain.*
*Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh Koipalace hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama sama di NIIGATA* *Perjalanan 2015 - 2016*


*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 8.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 800.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.*
*Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit untuk semua ikan.*


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 17 Oktober 2015 oleh Oya atau Ryuki , dengan mengirimkan foto dan atau video ke : *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 20 Oktober 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 16 Oktober 2015 dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang : Sejak diposting - Kamis, 15 Januari 2015 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.


Pengiriman untuk jakarta : GRATIS 50.000, Pulau jawa dengan Herona atau Ki8 250.000.

----------


## suryaman

:Ranger:  pantau terus om bro 
2 ekor mesti ta goreng hehehe

----------


## mawardi

Bk1=1.8jt...bk7=2jt

----------


## suryaman

no.1
1.700

----------


## suryaman

waduh 1
1.9

----------


## tonitops

No 14 900 rb

----------


## suryaman

no 8
1.400

----------


## mawardi

No1....2jt

----------


## Acp007

No 8-1,500

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 2,000
mawardi



BK-2
 800
Try your luck



BK-3
 800
HD



BK-4
 800
koikulo



BK-5
 900
toldhe



BK-6
 800
hd



BK-7
 2,000
mawardi



BK-8
 1,400
suryaman



BK-9
 900
ady



BK-10
 1,100
toldhe



BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-12
 800
EP



BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-14
 900
tonitops



BK-15
 800
hendrawb



BK-16
 800
RMKOI



BK-17
 800
hd



BK-18
 800
hendrawb



BK-19
 800
rmkoi



BK-20
 1,600
hd



BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK



BK-23
 1,000
suryaman



BK-24
 900
abe



BK-25
 800
wen



BK-26
 900
TOLDHE



BK-27
 800
Try your luck



BK-28
 800
mawardi



BK-29
 800
baruna02



BK-30
 800
EP



BK-31
 800
victor peh



BK-32
 1,100
hd



BK-33
 800
hd



BK-34
 900
chemical



BK-35
 800
RMKOI



BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-37
 800
ep



BK-38
 800
RMKOI



BK-39
 800
Try your luck



BK-40
 800
Try your luck



BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05



BK-42
 800
EP



BK-43
 800
EP



BK-44
 1,100
acp007



BK-45
 900
js





















Total
 41,600










GC Prize
 3,744
-



RGC Prize
 2,496
-



Best Tategoi
 1,248
-



Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-



Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-









10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,500
-









*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 2,000
mawardi


BK-2
 800
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
hd


BK-7
 2,000
mawardi


BK-8
 1,500
acp


BK-9
 900
ady


BK-10
 1,100
toldhe


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 900
tonitops


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
hd


BK-18
 800
hendrawb


BK-19
 800
rmkoi


BK-20
 1,600
hd


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 1,000
suryaman


BK-24
 900
abe


BK-25
 800
wen


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
Try your luck


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
baruna02


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
victor peh


BK-32
 1,100
hd


BK-33
 800
hd


BK-34
 900
chemical


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
ep


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 800
Try your luck


BK-40
 800
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,100
acp007


BK-45
 900
js

















Total
 41,700








GC Prize
 3,753
-


RGC Prize
 2,502
-


Best Tategoi
 1,251
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,500
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## Acp007

No 8 - 1,500

----------


## toldhe

1 2100 om masih gak?

----------


## freecupid

34 -------- 1jt

----------


## limjohan

test test test

----------


## mawardi

Bk1=2.200......

----------


## zieco

Bk 32 : 1,2jt

----------


## serendipity

27......800rb

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 2,200
mawardi


BK-2
 800
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
hd


BK-7
 2,000
mawardi


BK-8
 1,500
acp


BK-9
 900
ady


BK-10
 1,100
toldhe


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 900
tonitops


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
hd


BK-18
 800
hendrawb


BK-19
 800
rmkoi


BK-20
 1,600
hd


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 1,000
suryaman


BK-24
 900
abe


BK-25
 800
wen


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
Try your luck


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
baruna02


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
victor peh


BK-32
 1,200
zieco


BK-33
 800
hd


BK-34
 1,000
freecupid


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
ep


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 800
Try your luck


BK-40
 800
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,100
acp007


BK-45
 900
js

















Total
 42,100








GC Prize
 3,789
-


RGC Prize
 2,526
-


Best Tategoi
 1,263
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,500
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## suryaman

no1.....
2.3

----------


## mawardi

No1.....2.5jt

----------


## david_pupu

No 9  1 juta

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 2,300
suryaman


BK-2
 800
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
hd


BK-7
 2,000
mawardi


BK-8
 1,500
acp


BK-9
 900
ady


BK-10
 1,100
toldhe


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 900
tonitops


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
hd


BK-18
 800
hendrawb


BK-19
 800
rmkoi


BK-20
 1,600
hd


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 1,000
suryaman


BK-24
 900
abe


BK-25
 800
wen


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
serendity


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
baruna02


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
victor peh


BK-32
 1,200
zieco


BK-33
 800
hd


BK-34
 1,000
freecupid


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
ep


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 800
Try your luck


BK-40
 800
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,100
acp007


BK-45
 900
js

















Total
 42,200








GC Prize
 3,798
-


RGC Prize
 2,532
-


Best Tategoi
 1,266
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,500
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## suryaman

no1.....
2.6

----------


## mawardi

No1.....3jt

----------


## suryaman

no1..... 3.1

----------


## mawardi

No1...3.2....

----------


## suryaman

no.1
................3.3

----------


## limjohan

test
 test test

----------


## mawardi

No1....3.5jt

----------


## suryaman

1 ...............3.6

----------


## mawardi

No1...
..4jt

----------


## suryaman

wak wawww 1..........4.1

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 3,500
mawardi


BK-2
 500
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
hd


BK-7
 2,000
mawardi


BK-8
 1,500
acp


BK-9
 900
ady


BK-10
 1,100
toldhe


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-14
 900
tonitops


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
hd


BK-18
 800
hendrawb


BK-19
 800
rmkoi


BK-20
 1,600
hd


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 1,000
suryaman


BK-24
 900
abe


BK-25
 800
wen


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
serendity


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
baruna02


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
victor peh


BK-32
 1,200
zieco


BK-33
 800
hd


BK-34
 1,000
freecupid


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 800
ep


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 500
Try your luck


BK-40
 500
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,100
acp007


BK-45
 900
js

















Total
 42,500








GC Prize
 3,825
-


RGC Prize
 2,550
-


Best Tategoi
 1,275
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,500
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## mawardi

Ha2.....1....4.2

----------


## Henkois77

No 10 1,2jt

----------


## limjohan

> Ha2.....1....4.2



kejar bosssssssssssssss

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 13    900rb
no 37    900rb

----------


## suryaman

ampun djjjjjjjjjjjj

----------


## wen

No.20 1.7jt

----------


## limjohan

lanjuttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## limjohan

> no 13    900rb
> no 37    900rb



wuihhh om gw sudah muncul, pasti habis mandi, wanginya tercium sampai disini um....hahaha

----------


## david_pupu

Om lim.post 135 kelewat kayaknya hehehe

----------


## limjohan

> Om lim.post 135 kelewat kayaknya hehehe



sorry um, sudah di revisi...thank you

----------


## limjohan

BK-1
 4,200
mawardi


BK-2
 500
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
hd


BK-7
 2,000
mawardi


BK-8
 1,500
acp


BK-9
 1,000
pupu


BK-10
 1,200
henkois


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 900
dl


BK-14
 900
tonitops


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
hd


BK-18
 800
hendrawb


BK-19
 800
rmkoi


BK-20
 1,700
hd


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 1,000
suryaman


BK-24
 900
abe


BK-25
 800
wen


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
serendity


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
baruna02


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
victor peh


BK-32
 1,200
zieco


BK-33
 800
hd


BK-34
 1,000
freecupid


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 900
dl


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 500
Try your luck


BK-40
 500
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,100
acp007


BK-45
 900
js

















Total
 43,700








GC Prize
 3,933
-


RGC Prize
 2,622
-


Best Tategoi
 1,311
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,500
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## frostbitez

ganass ada suhu dony

----------


## suryaman

19................900

----------


## limjohan

selesaiiiiiiiiii

----------


## limjohan

berikut hasil final lelang KC BEKKO,


BK-1
 4,200
mawardi


BK-2
 500
Try your luck


BK-3
 800
HD


BK-4
 800
koikulo


BK-5
 900
toldhe


BK-6
 800
hd


BK-7
 2,000
mawardi


BK-8
 1,500
acp


BK-9
 1,000
pupu


BK-10
 1,200
henkois


BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-12
 800
EP


BK-13
 900
dl


BK-14
 900
tonitops


BK-15
 800
hendrawb


BK-16
 800
RMKOI


BK-17
 800
hd


BK-18
 800
hendrawb


BK-19
 800
rmkoi


BK-20
 1,700
hd


BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK


BK-23
 1,000
suryaman


BK-24
 900
abe


BK-25
 800
wen


BK-26
 900
TOLDHE


BK-27
 800
serendity


BK-28
 800
mawardi


BK-29
 800
baruna02


BK-30
 800
EP


BK-31
 800
victor peh


BK-32
 1,200
zieco


BK-33
 800
hd


BK-34
 1,000
freecupid


BK-35
 800
RMKOI


BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77


BK-37
 900
dl


BK-38
 800
RMKOI


BK-39
 500
Try your luck


BK-40
 500
Try your luck


BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05


BK-42
 800
EP


BK-43
 800
EP


BK-44
 1,100
acp007


BK-45
 900
js

















Total
 43,700








GC Prize
 3,933
-


RGC Prize
 2,622
-


Best Tategoi
 1,311
-


Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-


Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-







10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,500
-







*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## asnanto

> selesaiiiiiiiiii


Koq selesai om bukannya dimenit ke.36 ada yg bid tuh.....jadi masih diperpanjang dong om

----------


## limjohan

Konfirmasi pengambilan dan pengiriman ikan :

Koi Palace Indonesia
Jl. Makaliwe Raya No. 40B, Grogol - Jakarta Barat (samping puspa)
T. +(62-21) 5657342F. +(62-21) 5630470 BB (ALAT , PAKAN & KOLAM)  *SURYA : 5129DAC4
*_021 925 966 80 / 081 8080 53 801  
__BB (IKAN & HANDLING)  P A Y Y : 51946B69  dan  29EE85DD__0878 8066 7659 - 0812 3440 0994

Rek. bca 2684019090 limjohan

Terima kasih atas dukungannya, sampai bertemu di japan.

_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ganass ada suhu dony


ini acara MYBRO ... jadi harus ikutan...

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Iyah Um LJ, pas 8.36 pak Suryaman ngebid
 ayoo..dilanjt lagi...wakakaka

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Iyah Um LJ, pas 8.36 pak Suryaman ngebid
>  ayoo..dilanjt lagi...wakakaka



om om... herdernya lagi nge breeddd tuhhh .. hush hushhhh... hahahahhaha

----------


## chemical05

waduh da closing nie, no.34 melayang

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> om om... herdernya lagi nge breeddd tuhhh .. hush hushhhh... hahahahhaha


hahahahha...iyah.... tdi udah kita cebokin kok um DL, mknya telat mau nambah bid. lagi mau ngejer no.37. um DL. wakakaka....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Om LJ my Brother... kapan ada KC OGON nihhhh.. kayaknya seru nih punya ikan kuning yg bodynya semokkkkkkkk ??

----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## david_pupu

Wihii mantapp

----------


## frostbitez

> Om LJ my Brother... kapan ada KC OGON nihhhh.. kayaknya seru nih punya ikan kuning yg bodynya semokkkkkkkk ??


wah kalo kc ogon boleh tu...cm picknya agak susah kali ya bs ketuker2
atau di undi saja?  :Behindsofa:

----------


## stevenwi

> 1 ...............3.6





> No1.....4jt





> kejar bosssssssssssssss


Komunitas ini bisa semakin rusak akibat dari perlakuan segelintir orang yang cuma mementingkan diri sendiri dan hanya peduli uang.Uang didapat pun ada cara dan etikanya.Bosnya buat acara KC, anak buah tokonya ikutan bid, terus bosnya soraknya "Hebat.. kejar bossss..", baru kali ini saya lihat bos panggil karyawannya bos, hanya demi uang yang gak seberapa.Dan lebih serunya lagi.. endingnya atau lucky draw nya gak jauh2 dari segelintar lingkaran "setan" itu.Hahahaha.. stupid.

----------


## limjohan

> Komunitas ini bisa semakin rusak akibat dari perlakuan segelintir orang yang cuma mementingkan diri sendiri dan hanya peduli uang.Uang didapat pun ada cara dan etikanya.Bosnya buat acara KC, anak buah tokonya ikutan bid, terus bosnya soraknya "Hebat.. kejar bossss..", baru kali ini saya lihat bos panggil karyawannya bos, hanya demi uang yang gak seberapa.Dan lebih serunya lagi.. endingnya atau lucky draw nya gak jauh2 dari segelintar lingkaran "setan" itu.Hahahaha.. stupid.



not soo good comment.

Anak toko punya customernya sendiri dan biasanya titip ke anak toko untuk bid dengan maksimal budget tertentu, apa itu salah om stevenwi ?
Toko kita rame setiap hari berkumpul komunitas koi yg berkembang, tidak sedikit kita memperkenalkan forum Koi-s kepada mereka dan akhirnya mereka bergabung dengan senang hati suka cita.

----------


## limjohan

> wah kalo kc ogon boleh tu...cm picknya agak susah kali ya bs ketuker2
> atau di undi saja?



ogonnn mohhhh om.....ogah, don't do it. Nanti aja karasahi.......wkwkwkwkkkk

----------


## limjohan

kalo ada yg salah rekap, info info ya...

BK-1
 4,200
mawardi



BK-2
 1,000
Try your luck



BK-3
 800
HD



BK-4
 800
koikulo



BK-5
 900
toldhe



BK-6
 800
hd



BK-7
 2,000
mawardi



BK-8
 1,500
acp



BK-9
 1,000
pupu



BK-10
 1,200
henkois



BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-12
 800
EP



BK-13
 900
dl



BK-14
 900
tonitops



BK-15
 800
hendrawb



BK-16
 800
RMKOI



BK-17
 800
hd



BK-18
 800
hendrawb



BK-19
 800
rmkoi



BK-20
 1,700
wen



BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK



BK-23
 1,000
suryaman



BK-24
 900
abe



BK-25
 800
wen



BK-26
 900
TOLDHE



BK-27
 800
serendity



BK-28
 800
mawardi



BK-29
 800
baruna02



BK-30
 800
EP



BK-31
 800
victor peh



BK-32
 1,200
zieco



BK-33
 800
hd



BK-34
 1,000
freecupid



BK-35
 800
RMKOI



BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-37
 900
dl



BK-38
 800
RMKOI



BK-39
 1,000
Try your luck



BK-40
 1,000
Try your luck



BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05



BK-42
 800
EP



BK-43
 800
EP



BK-44
 1,100
acp007



BK-45
 900
js





















Total
 45,200










GC Prize
 4,068
-



RGC Prize
 2,712
-



Best Tategoi
 1,356
-



Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-



Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-









10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,500
-









*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## herrydragon

Waduh malah lepas 20  :Doh:

----------


## rvidella

hmmmmmmmm first time we went to japan ... i still remember
now ... he is so NARITA ..... die loh ... will die loh

NO COMMENT!!! Be Happy!!! 

Met bertanding on this event ... aslinya ikan ini PUTIH-PUTIH kmrn br aja liat di makaliwe

----------


## limjohan

> hmmmmmmmm first time we went to japan ... i still remember
> now ... he is so NARITA ..... die loh ... will die loh
> 
> NO COMMENT!!! Be Happy!!! 
> 
> Met bertanding on this event ... aslinya ikan ini PUTIH-PUTIH kmrn br aja liat di makaliwe




THIS IS GOOD COMMENT !!! Also WISE COMMENT !

gak kenal maka gak sayang, sayang ga kenal..., kalo disayang pastinya cantik. :Peace:

----------


## serendipity

Bekko no 2 dan 40 ta ambil um LJ

----------


## wen

> Waduh malah lepas 20


sorry om HD.....

----------


## abe

Om no 24 sudah ditransfer. Bisa kirim via herona ke surabaya hari ini ? Biar besok bisa ambil sekalian ada kiriman dari teman2

Abraham ahmad A.F
08165416738

----------


## Acp007

Pak Johan, sy sdh transf 2,600 utk no 8 dan 44 ya. Thks.

----------


## limjohan

selamat siang, ada sedikit kelewat yg rekap


BK-1
 4,200
mawardi



BK-2
 800
serendipity



BK-3
 800
HD



BK-4
 800
koikulo



BK-5
 900
toldhe



BK-6
 800
hd



BK-7
 2,000
mawardi



BK-8
 1,500
acp



BK-9
 1,000
pupu



BK-10
 1,200
henkois



BK-11
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-12
 800
EP



BK-13
 900
dl



BK-14
 900
tonitops



BK-15
 800
hendrawb



BK-16
 800
RMKOI



BK-17
 800
hd



BK-18
 800
hendrawb



BK-19
 900
suryaman



BK-20
 1,700
wen



BK-21
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-22
 800
TOMAHAWK



BK-23
 1,000
suryaman



BK-24
 900
abe



BK-25
 800
wen



BK-26
 900
TOLDHE



BK-27
 800
serendity



BK-28
 800
mawardi



BK-29
 800
baruna02



BK-30
 800
EP



BK-31
 800
victor peh



BK-32
 1,200
zieco



BK-33
 800
hd



BK-34
 1,000
freecupid



BK-35
 800
RMKOI



BK-36
 800
HENKOIS77



BK-37
 900
dl



BK-38
 800
RMKOI



BK-39
 1,000
Try your luck



BK-40
 800
serendipity



BK-41
 800
CHEMICAL05



BK-42
 800
EP



BK-43
 800
EP



BK-44
 1,100
acp007



BK-45
 900
js





















Total
 44,900










GC Prize
 4,041
-



RGC Prize
 2,694
-



Best Tategoi
 1,347
-



Mr. Bekko
 1,500
-



Miss. Bekko
 1,500
-









10 pcs Unitube 50cm
 6,500
-









*1 Ticket Jpn-Jkt-Jpn*
 $650
-

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Wah kena telikung pak Suryaman nieh 19 ku..... mmatreihhh....

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Um LJ , 39 masih Kosong ya? aku ambilnya dech. nanggung man dapet 33. makasih

----------


## herrydragon

> sorry om HD.....


Ngga papa om Wen.. Happy keeping ya  :Hug: , kmrn ngga sempat pantau.. Harus juara lho wkwkwkw  :First:

----------


## herrydragon

> Um LJ , 39 masih Kosong ya? aku ambilnya dech. nanggung man dapet 33. makasih


Maaf om Royal kmrn ngga sempat pantaukan

----------


## limjohan

> Um LJ , 39 masih Kosong ya? aku ambilnya dech. nanggung man dapet 33. makasih



ok bozz.....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

lohhhhh aku dapat door prize ke jepang yaaaaa ??

----------


## toldhe

> not soo good comment.
> 
> Anak toko punya customernya sendiri dan biasanya titip ke anak toko untuk bid dengan maksimal budget tertentu, apa itu salah om stevenwi ?
> Toko kita rame setiap hari berkumpul komunitas koi yg berkembang, tidak sedikit kita memperkenalkan forum Koi-s kepada mereka dan akhirnya mereka bergabung dengan senang hati suka cita.


Saran aja om LJ, baiknya emang kalo lelang online dihindari titip lelang.
Karena kalo online harusnya semua orang bisa ikut tanpa terkecuali. Punya hobby koi tapi gak bisa mengakses internet kayaknya mustahil :: 
Kecuali kalo lelang nya offline peserta wajib hadir di lokasi. Bagi yg nggak bisa hadir ya terpaksa nitip.

Buat peserta lelang ya kembali lagi ke kekuatan dana, kalo di rasa mampu hajarrr terus. Gak mampu atau merasa dicurangi ya mundur aja  :: .

----------


## epoe

*Waaaah, tak kira tutupnya tanggal 19 Jan 2015 ............................................ masih untung dapat 4 ekor !!!  hiiikks .......*




*Mayan dapat Female 1 ekor, liannya male tapi putih2 dan kereng ............................*

----------


## victor

> lohhhhh aku dapat door prize ke jepang yaaaaa ??


iya om, 

oleh2nya ya om

----------


## limjohan

> lohhhhh aku dapat door prize ke jepang yaaaaa ??


Lohhhh loh...tiket murah lah om....nanti sy beliin aja, kita makan es buah. Ada jual di depan izumiya.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Lohhhh loh...tiket murah lah om....nanti sy beliin aja, kita makan es buah. Ada jual di depan izumiya.


dicatat janjinya... tapi mau mentahnya aja

----------


## limjohan

> dicatat janjinya... tapi mau mentahnya aja


mentahnya cuman enak sashimi om....fresh um..., yuk...yuk

----------


## J.S

bekko bk-45 + ongkir sudah transfer ya..thanks

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> mentahnya cuman enak sashimi om....fresh um..., yuk...yuk


My brooooooo.. u are thebest

----------


## limjohan

> My brooooooo.. u are thebest



nooo noo no mybro, i am not,.....just to do the best.

----------


## baruna02

Pembayaran untuk Bekko No 29.
Ikan akan diambil Sabtu 24 Jan

*BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA*

Tanggal
:
19/01/2015

Jam
:
11:33:15

Nomor Referensi
:
EAD0B9DE-B4A7-3438-9218-F4555C7C5647

Tujuan Transfer
:
2684019090

Nama Penerima
:
LIM JOHAN

Jumlah
:

Rp.
800.000,00




Berita
:
pembayaran KC


:
Bekko no 29

Jenis Transfer
:
TRANSFER SEKARANG

Nomor Urut
:
040324

Status
:
TRANSAKSI BERHASIL

----------


## david_pupu

No 9 udh dibayar dan diambil hari ini

----------


## chemical05

41 sudah dibayar diambil, thanx alot

----------


## limjohan

selamat soreeeeee.....semuaaaaaaaa...
berikut ini 10 ikan dan pemiliknya yang beruntung....., masing masing mendapatkan 1 pcs unitube 50cm :

ikan bekko nomor :

BK 36
BK 23
BK 04
BK 17
BK 20
BK 11
BK 24
BK 37
BK 13
BK 35

Terima kasih atas supportnya. bagi yang belum beruntung, masih ada 1 tiket JKT-TOKYO-JKT, dan masih ada 5 hadiah hasil keeping.

----------


## limjohan

ini mas bekko lagi ngundi,,,,....mumpung tadi kebetulan mampir ke makaliwe, kita ajak main main... :Photo:

----------


## owi

> ini mas bekko lagi ngundi,,,,....mumpung tadi kebetulan mampir ke makaliwe, kita ajak main main...


kok gak botak kaya bekko?

----------


## LDJ

> ini mas bekko lagi ngundi,,,,....mumpung tadi kebetulan mampir ke makaliwe, kita ajak main main...


Sahh...legitimate  ::

----------


## koikulo

Apaan tuh unitube??

----------


## david_pupu

Iya loh wkwkwkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## frostbitez

> ini mas bekko lagi ngundi,,,,....mumpung tadi kebetulan mampir ke makaliwe, kita ajak main main...



wah mas bekko disogok pizza...gak sah hahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> selamat soreeeeee.....semuaaaaaaaa...
> berikut ini 10 ikan dan pemiliknya yang beruntung....., masing masing mendapatkan 1 pcs unitube 50cm :
> 
> ikan bekko nomor :
> 
> BK 36
> BK 23
> BK 04
> BK 17
> ...


wah aku dapet 2 unitube ... makasi om LJ...

----------


## limjohan

> wah aku dapet 2 unitube ... makasi om LJ...


om memang lagi wangi.....kayaknya lingkaran malaikat ya om ? lol

----------


## herrydragon

> selamat soreeeeee.....semuaaaaaaaa...
> berikut ini 10 ikan dan pemiliknya yang beruntung....., masing masing mendapatkan 1 pcs unitube 50cm :
> 
> ikan bekko nomor :
> 
> BK 36
> BK 23
> BK 04
> BK 17
> ...


Wah dapat lagi, thanks God... Kamsia om David, bos bro LJ . Tuhan Berkati

----------


## koikulo

saya dapet yaaa...om...

----------


## limjohan

> wah mas bekko disogok pizza...gak sah hahaha



 ::  wwkwkwkwkwk.... :: ...pizza nya enak loh,,,,.... :Cool3:

----------


## koikulo

> selamat soreeeeee.....semuaaaaaaaa...
> berikut ini 10 ikan dan pemiliknya yang beruntung....., masing masing mendapatkan 1 pcs unitube 50cm :
> 
> ikan bekko nomor :
> 
> BK 36
> BK 23
> BK 04
> BK 17
> ...





Sepi aja tuh...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *ACARA : TRY YOUR LUCK : Keeping Contest Mr. BEKKO and Miss BEKKO From No.1Koi Japan.*
> Acara ini adalah keep contest jenis ikan *BEKKO Tosai born 2014* yang diternakan oleh Oya koi farm,Japan.* Bersertifikat NARITA KOI FARM.*
> Kelahiran tahun 2014, Kami telah memilih *45 ekor* ikan yang terbaik yang telah terseleksi dengan size rata-rata 15cm, yang belum diketahui jenis kelamin ikannya.
> 
> 
> *PERIODE:*
> Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *15 Januari 2015 s/d 14 Oktober 2015*
> 
> 
> ...



Juat remind... sd dekat nihh... semoga penyelenggara melaksakan penjurian dengan ONTIME... Thx

----------


## wen

> selamat soreeeeee.....semuaaaaaaaa...
> berikut ini 10 ikan dan pemiliknya yang beruntung....., masing masing mendapatkan 1 pcs unitube 50cm :
> 
> ikan bekko nomor :
> 
> BK 36
> BK 23
> BK 04
> BK 17
> ...


Wah br lihat ternyata dpt unitube, pas bgt.

----------


## david_pupu

bekko 9 udh pindah kolam  :Bump2: , no update  :Cry:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_ACARA : TRY YOUR LUCK : Keeping Contest Mr. BEKKO and Miss BEKKO From No.1Koi Japan._
_Acara ini adalah keep contest jenis ikan BEKKO Tosai born 2014 yang diternakan oleh Oya koi farm,Japan. Bersertifikat NARITA KOI FARM._
_Kelahiran tahun 2014, Kami telah memilih 45 ekor ikan yang terbaik yang telah terseleksi dengan size rata-rata 15cm, yang belum diketahui jenis kelamin ikannya._
_
_
_PERIODE:_
_Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah 10 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 15 Januari 2015 s/d 14 Oktober 2015_
_
_
_Hadiah:_
_•Grand Champion : 9% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini._
_•Reserve Grand Champion : 6% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini._
_•Best Tategoi : 3% dari hasil yang terkumpul di acara lelang ini._
_
_
_•Mr. BEKKO : Voucher belanja Rp. 1,5jt di www.koipalace.net (hanya peserta yang membuktikan di video bahwa ikan adalah male)._ 
_•Miss. BEKKO : Voucher belanja Rp. 1,5jt di www.koipalace.net (hanya peserta yang membuktikan di video bahwa ikan adalah female)._
_
_
_•Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket : Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta (Economy class). 650 usd_
_•Lucky Draw : 10 Unitube 50cm seharga 600.000/pcs._
_Ikan yg tidak dapat bertahan sampai akhir acara tetap diikutsertakan dalam lucky draw._
_
_
_•KOI-S : 10%_ 
_
_
_Tiket/hadiah door prize tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakan, alias diperjual-belikan kepada orang lain._
_Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh Koipalace hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama sama di NIIGATA Perjalanan 2015 - 2016_
_
_
_Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 8.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 800.000,_
_Kelipatan per 100.000._
_Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit untuk semua ikan._
_
_
_Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 17 Oktober 2015 oleh Oya atau Ryuki , dengan mengirimkan foto dan atau video ke : [email protected]_
_Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 20 Oktober 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 16 Oktober 2015 dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.



AYO DIUPODATE YA... om LJ hopely ontime ya om... Thx Om LJ GANTENG
_

----------


## limjohan

Jangan lupa diupdate ya om....

----------


## tonitops

Bekko 14

----------


## tonitops

Bekko 14...45 cm
http://youtu.be/C677heo5M_U

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Bekko 13 uk 38 cm



Video

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Bekko 37 ukuran 45 cm



Video

----------


## frostbitez

> Bekko 13 uk 38 cm
> 
> 
> 
> Video


ini salah tempat ga om dony?
 ini kc bekko loh bukan sanke atau ikan cucut   :Peep:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ini salah tempat ga om dony?
>  ini kc bekko loh bukan sanke atau ikan cucut


ikan guppy ini om... hahaha

----------


## david_pupu

duhh nyesel dijual   :Sorry:

----------


## wen

Beko female 43cm
[IMG][/IMG]

beko male 40cm

[IMG][/IMG]

https://youtu.be/WgO3E5lF4Io

https://youtu.be/Mekc5cqTH3U

----------


## wen



----------


## wen

> Bekko 14...45 cm
> http://youtu.be/C677heo5M_U

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Om LJ ... yuhuuuuuu ... mana rekap dan hasil penjuriannya ??

----------


## tonitops

Tks om wen atas tampilan videonya...sy blm lulus untuk bisa bikin lsg keluar videonya...

----------


## wen

> Tks om wen atas tampilan videonya...sy blm lulus untuk bisa bikin lsg keluar videonya...


Sama2 om ... ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sama2 om ...


Makasih ommm

----------


## wen

> Makasih ommm


Sipp.. om DL, om LJ dimana ya?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sipp.. om DL, om LJ dimana ya?


Selamat malam

----------


## Dony Lesmana

selamat pagiiii

----------


## Dony Lesmana

malammmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

selamat pagiiiii

----------


## limjohan

Halo om semua, penjurian tgl 2 ya om. Sehabis kembali dari japan.Mohon maaf sebelumnya.Makasih ya om ganteng, sudah diingatin. Om handsome is the best.

----------


## limjohan

Selamat pagi om semua,
berikut ini update ikan yg masuk di kita.

----------


## limjohan

Penjurian KC BEKKO

1.bekko 14-TONITOP-45CM-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C677heo5M_U&feature=youtu.be

2.bekko 13-donylesmana-38cm-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF6OBxKbusA

3.bekko 37-donylesmana-38cm-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NGTssR5LnQ

4.bekko 25-wen-43cm-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgO3E5lF4Io

5.bekko 20-wen-40cm-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mekc5cqTH3U

6.bekko 01-mawardi-40cm-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvYrpsk0aN8&feature=youtu.be

----------


## frostbitez

loh belom kelar ya
g vote om wen punya juara de hehehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Penjurian KC BEKKO
> 
> 1.bekko 14-TONITOP-45CM-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C677heo5M_U&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 2.bekko 13-donylesmana-38cm-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF6OBxKbusA
> 
> 3.bekko 37-donylesmana-38cm-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NGTssR5LnQ
> 
> 4.bekko 25-wen-43cm-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgO3E5lF4Io
> ...


Ralat om... bekko 37 itu 45 cm..... lah jan diupdatenya 45 cm....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Bekko 37 ukuran 45 cm
> 
> 
> 
> Video


Ini om LJ updatenya.... tolong direvisi yaaaa beda 7 cm itu ampir 20 % lohhh

----------


## frostbitez

kikikiki..keputusan penyelenggara tdk bisa diganggu gugat

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Halo om semua, penjurian tgl 2 ya om. Sehabis kembali dari japan.Mohon maaf sebelumnya.Makasih ya om ganteng, sudah diingatin. Om handsome is the best.


om om ini uda lewat 14 hari dari tanggal 2 november nih... uda lewat juga ampir 1 bulan dari jadwal awal...

----------


## frostbitez

baru 1 bulan...ckckck abis desember 1 th baru joss

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> baru 1 bulan...ckckck abis desember 1 th baru joss


ya kita baru mengetahui mana yg ber INTEGRITAS atau tidak ?? kalo lagi jualan ingat KOIS ... kalo lagi sibuk dilupakan ... SORRY TO SAY BUT  ITS DAMN TRUE !!!

----------


## Gunche

I Love U Curut Bekko

----------


## koikulo

Unitubenya PHP toh....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> I Love U Curut Bekko





> Unitubenya PHP toh....


HIDUP CURUTTTTTT.... all PHP nih om.... hahahhahahaha

----------


## epoe

_no.43 = 800rb_

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om DL itu bekko 13 dikasih makan engga ya ?

----------


## frostbitez

> ya kita baru mengetahui mana yg ber INTEGRITAS atau tidak ?? kalo lagi jualan ingat KOIS ... kalo lagi sibuk dilupakan ... SORRY TO SAY BUT  ITS DAMN TRUE !!!


Jgn galak2 dong om...mungkin om lj lagi sibuk apa kelupaan, kaya ga pernah lupa aja om dony  :: 
Tunggu saja pasti nanti diupdate

----------


## david_pupu

> _no.43 = 800rb_


Om epoe  apa kabarrr.  Gimana kabarnya om

----------


## david_pupu

Selamat pagi om LJ.  Ditunggu hasil penilaiannya  kc ini  :Mullet:

----------


## fajarhto

Udah gambreng aja... yang update cuma sedikit...  :Peace:

----------


## MaLuTen

GC Mister Bekko is...... Donche Curut Lesmana.....

Hadiah bisa ambil curut di got depan rumah alsut ya

----------


## limjohan

> Jgn galak2 dong om...mungkin om lj lagi sibuk apa kelupaan, kaya ga pernah lupa aja om dony 
> Tunggu saja pasti nanti diupdate


i always love u lah om ganteng....., merry christmas uncle handsomeeeee...., u always lucky, i dont know why...., even nightmare loh

----------


## limjohan

OMG!!! Well..... here it is the champion :

_•Grand Champion bekko37_
_•Reserve Grand Champion bekko25_
_•Best Tategoi bekko25_
_
_
_•Mr. BEKKO bekko20_
_•Miss. BEKKO bekko13_


Selamat untuk pemenang dan peserta.
Hadiah bisa contact Lj ya. 
WA: 0818914858


*salam om ganteng

----------


## limjohan

> Selamat pagi om LJ.  Ditunggu hasil penilaiannya  kc ini


om david, kalo mampir toko sekalian kita undi hadiah tiket ya. sekalian HS sudah disiapkan 60 dus.



*salam om ganteng

----------


## david_pupu

Om koikulo  sorry ini maksudnya hadiah unitubenya om blm terima ya ??

Kalau blm buat saya aja ya hehehehe peace ~_~

----------


## herrydragon

Waduh telat update dahhhh  :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan



----------


## herrydragon

> 


Wah so lucky again.. hallelujah

----------


## david_pupu

Selamat om HD. Oleh2 nya jgn lupa yaaa :Target: wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## herrydragon

> Selamat om HD. Oleh2 nya jgn lupa yaaawkwkwkwkwk


Thanks om David wkwkkw

----------


## koikulo

> Om koikulo  sorry ini maksudnya hadiah unitubenya om blm terima ya ?
> 
> Kalau blm buat saya aja ya hehehehe peace ~_~


Iya nich..gak jelas..

----------


## limjohan

> Iya nich..gak jelas..


selamat soreeeeee.....semuaaaaaaaa...
berikut ini 10 ikan dan pemiliknya yang beruntung....., masing masing mendapatkan 1 pcs unitube 50cm :

ikan bekko nomor :

BK 36
BK 23
BK 04
BK 17
BK 20
BK 11
BK 24
BK 37
BK 13
BK 35

bagi yg belum menerima unitube, mohon bisa menghubungi Lj di WA 0818914858.

----------


## wen

> selamat soreeeeee.....semuaaaaaaaa...
> berikut ini 10 ikan dan pemiliknya yang beruntung....., masing masing mendapatkan 1 pcs unitube 50cm :
> 
> ikan bekko nomor :
> 
> BK 36
> BK 23
> BK 04
> BK 17
> ...


Tks Om LJ, ntar aku wa/BBM aj

----------


## limjohan

pagi om ganteng

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> pagi om ganteng


WA dong om ganteng... dibales yaaa... tengkyuuuu

----------


## limjohan

> WA dong om ganteng... dibales yaaa... tengkyuuuu


disini aja om ganteng..., udh dittransfer hadiahnya om ganteng.

----------


## limjohan

> Tks Om LJ, ntar aku wa/BBM aj


udh dikirim ya om hadiahnya.

----------


## limjohan

Terima kasih om semua. KC BEKKO ini telah selesai ya.

Salam.



*terima kasih om dony, uncle sy yang paling ganteng sedunia.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> disini aja om ganteng..., udh dittransfer hadiahnya om ganteng.





> udh dikirim ya om hadiahnya.





> Terima kasih om semua. KC BEKKO ini telah selesai ya.
> 
> Salam.
> 
> 
> 
> *terima kasih om dony, uncle sy yang paling ganteng sedunia.


Terima kasih OM LJ .. JANGAN KAPOK YA... ditunggu KC KC berikutnya... jangan suka ngambek ntar cepet tua...  kalau ada salah2 kata... Mohon maaf lahir bathin..

satu kata pepatah dari Tibet :  BESI MENAJAMKAN  BESI , Manusia menajamkan Manusia...  NITA BAIK AKHIR BELUM TENTU BAIK , Tapi Setidaknya NIATNYA BAIK... Aminn

----------


## koikulo

Tks om LJ,
Unitubenya dah tiba.
Ngomong ngomong unitube itu buat apa ya?
Ada yg tau?
Sory gaptek

----------


## limjohan

> Terima kasih OM LJ .. JANGAN KAPOK YA... ditunggu KC KC berikutnya... jangan suka ngambek ntar cepet tua...  kalau ada salah2 kata... Mohon maaf lahir bathin..
> 
> satu kata pepatah dari Tibet :  BESI MENAJAMKAN  BESI , Manusia menajamkan Manusia...  NITA BAIK AKHIR BELUM TENTU BAIK , Tapi Setidaknya NIATNYA BAIK... Aminn




Merry Christmas uncle handsome........, love u lah

----------


## limjohan

> Tks om LJ,
> Unitubenya dah tiba.
> Ngomong ngomong unitube itu buat apa ya?
> Ada yg tau?
> Sory gaptek



buat bubble udara om, alias gelembung udara

----------

